# 15 years old and still my favourite Carbon ride. Trek 5200



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got back from 10 days in Mallorca with my Bianchi Sempre. Did over six hundred miles, up the mountains and through he lanes.
Yesterday, for a change I went on on a regular club run on my 15 year old Trek 5200 and I loved it. It's not quite as sharp as the Bianchi, but it was smoother and felt lighter to ride. Just what a 60 years old rider like me is looking for.
If I had to choose just one to keep it would be the Trek.
If someone had given me the bike to ride, not knowing what it was, I would have bought it

Anyone else had similar experiences when they have bought a new bike and then dug out the old one? It's easy to kid yourself when you've just dumped loads of dosh on a new bike. I remember when I first got the bike, I was riding a Vitus 979 Dural at the time and the Trek amazed me with it's ride quality. Then I moved to Ti.
I have a few bikes, but the Trek always puts a smile on my face when I ride it..


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Giosblue,

I have a whole passel of modern bikes to choose from, but I chose my 2003 TREK 5500 for RAGBRAI last year and I enjoyed every minute of it. My average speed for the week was 19+mph and I never wished I'd've made a different choice. 

She looks very dated when sitting next to my new Madone 7, but none of that matters from the saddle.

After all these years she is still a complete joy to ride. My only complaint would be a little flex in the bottom bracket at max power output, but I wouldn't give up the comfort to get a stiffer ride. I rarely stomp on the peddles that hard anymore anyways. 

I've been thinking about getting her repainted, but I'm always afraid if I take her apart she'll never be the same...

Very respectfully, Tim

P.S. I'm heading to Mallorca next month on a Trek Travel tour. I'll be riding a TREK provided Domane as near as I can tell.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trek 5200 is a great bike. Not as stiff as a the newer bikes out there and slightly heavier, but very comfortable and better built than many of the newer bikes. Bike can be made to feel more modern simply by upgrading the wheels and component group. I like the look of my USPS colored bike more than the newer bikes out there. I do think my newer C59 eclipses the Trek in performance, but the Trek is a better bike than most bikes being made today, and Lance rode it to victory in the Tour De France, so it's definitely made for racing

I too was recently in Mallorca, while i rode my Colnago there, I was surprised at how many 5200's and older 5.9 discovery Treks there.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

giosblue said:


> Anyone else had similar experiences when they have bought a new bike and then dug out the old one? It's easy to kid yourself when you've just dumped loads of dosh on a new bike.


Not quite. But I had an opportunity to use a $17,000 (yeah, I know) Time for a good long ride and if I didn't know I would have thought I was on my 6 year old bike. No better, no worse. This also speaks about deep carbon rims with high end tubulars on the Time vs the alloy rims and good clinchers on mine. I think I'm fairly sensitive to subtle differences and honestly if I was blindfolded I would have thought I was on my bike (fit was identical).


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not quite. But I had an opportunity to use a $17,000 (yeah, I know) Time for a good long ride and if I didn't know I would have thought I was on my 6 year old bike. No better, no worse. This also speaks about deep carbon rims with high end tubulars on the Time vs the alloy rims and good clinchers on mine. I think I'm fairly sensitive to subtle differences and honestly if I was blindfolded I would have thought I was on my bike (fit was identical).


This response gets me to think that frames have not improved as much as the guys selling bikes would have us believe.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I was quite taken with the smoothness of the ride compared to my Bianchi and the Bianchi has Vittoria open pave 28mm on the back and a 24mm on the front. The Trek has Michelin pro race 3. 25mm Also the Trek has Open Pros and the Bianchi Ksyrium Elites.
Not sure how much difference this make though.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

giosblue said:


> I was quite taken with the smoothness of the ride compared to my Bianchi and the Bianchi has Vittoria open pave 28mm on the back and a 24mm on the front. The Trek has Michelin pro race 3. 25mm Also the Trek has Open Pros and the Bianchi Ksyrium Elites.
> Not sure how much difference this make though.


There's something wrong, when everyone's buying wider tires, to compensate for stiff frame design.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Trek_5200 said:


> This response gets me to think that frames have not improved as much as the guys selling bikes would have us believe.


The Trek frames that are being discussed weren't exactly praised for their lively feel. Many people found them wooden and dead feeling. An expensive Time might not be the best comparison either - they may be a boutique brand, but in performance terms they have long been a step behind. 

Go try a top end frame like the Cannondale evo hi-mod, an R5, with a light spec wheel on a climb. I race on a Scott Foil and its hands down the best race frame I've ever raced on, which includes a ton of frames starting with a Vitus in about 1985.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> The Trek frames that are being discussed weren't exactly praised for their lively feel. Many people found them wooden and dead feeling. An expensive Time might not be the best comparison either - they may be a boutique brand, but in performance terms they have long been a step behind.
> 
> Go try a top end frame like the Cannondale evo hi-mod, an R5, with a light spec wheel on a climb. I race on a Scott Foil and its hands down the best race frame I've ever raced on, which includes a ton of frames starting with a Vitus in about 1985.


I was one that thought this way too, but came to learn it emanated from the wheels, the stock Rolf Prima's in my case. With a modern wheel set this is not the case.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree, they're not one of the liveliest frames out there, and maybe racers might be looking for that little bit extra, But for the club rider who likes to get the miles in, they take some beating. Compared to the Sempre, it a really smooth ride, more noticeable I think because I've just spent 10 days on the Bianchi. My 5200 is a year 2000 model with the 1in steel steerer tube and the steering is really light and it make the bike feel lighter to ride.
The only Carbon bike I can compare it to is the Bianchi, a friend of mine who has just bought a C59 also as a Trek 5200, one of the last ones before they went to Madone.
He's still not sure which he prefers, the C59 or the 5200.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

stevesbike said:


> The Trek frames that are being discussed weren't exactly praised for their lively feel. Many people found them wooden and dead feeling.


I truly disliked the way the 5200 and 5500 bikes I had acted like a speaker to road noise on blips and chucks, abrupt stuff. Except the Y-Foil I once had, which was dead feeling bit not a speaker per say.  But the performance was so good as to overlook the lack of lively feel for rocket rides. But for centuries and doubles, just more that 4 hours rides really more so an issue for me when last I had any. [15 years ago. see below] The Y-Yoil was stiff smooth and quiet, albeit portly.

But Trek fixed it all when the refused to do anything about the paint on a 2 week old Klein Mantra I expected them to replace the part in question. They said no, and 10s of $k$ later, Trek is not and will not ever be in any equation for me...
Not that I don't take every opportunity to mention my feeling on that...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

giosblue said:


> I agree, they're not one of the liveliest frames out there, and maybe racers might be looking for that little bit extra, But for the club rider who likes to get the miles in, they take some beating.


I think maybe with today's wider rim tires and lower pressures in bigger sneakers to what degree the trait of which the thread covers could/would possibly be mitigated, and to what degree.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

giosblue said:


> I agree, they're not one of the liveliest frames out there, and maybe racers might be looking for that little bit extra, But for the club rider who likes to get the miles in, they take some beating. Compared to the Sempre, it a really smooth ride, more noticeable I think because I've just spent 10 days on the Bianchi. My 5200 is a year 2000 model with the 1in steel steerer tube and the steering is really light and it make the bike feel lighter to ride.
> The only Carbon bike I can compare it to is the Bianchi, a friend of mine who has just bought a C59 also as a Trek 5200, one of the last ones before they went to Madone.
> He's still not sure which he prefers, the C59 or the 5200.


I own both, The c-59 wins, but that's one of the best bikes out there, maybe the best. Compare a 5200 to something else currently made, I might say the 5200 wins.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> I own both, The c-59 wins, but that's one of the best bikes out there, maybe the best. Compare a 5200 to something else currently made, I might say the 5200 wins.



C-35 was my next bike after the 5500. Also dead feeling, but no speaker effect to keep reminding you.  And Y-Foil Porky too, not that should even be worth mentioning... Right, like any of us care about weight....


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

robt57 said:


> C-35 was my next bike after the 5500. Also dead feeling, but no speaker effect to keep reminding you.  And Y-Foil Porky too, not that should even be worth mentioning... Right, like any of us care about weight....


(removed comment)


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> (removed comment)


oh, I hope I did not say anything too stupid or objectionable as to cause a keyboard tongue bite on your part.. If I have, my apologies...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

robt57 said:


> oh, I hope I did not say anything too stupid or objectionable as to cause a keyboard tongue bite on your part.. If I have, my apologies...


Forgot Colnago made a bike called the c-35. thought you were referring to a wheel. The c35 doesn't exactly stand out as Colnago's finest or most memorable. I don't hear the c35 talked about like the c40 is, that's not likely to ever change.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> Forgot Colnago made a bike called the c-35. thought you were referring to a wheel. The c35 doesn't exactly stand out as Colnago's finest or most memorable. I don't hear the c35 talked about like the c40 is, that's not likely to ever change.


It was not the liveliest of frames/bike being the point I guess. I forgot about about it until my brain saw C59 and applied it into my trek life [death]


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

robt57 said:


> It was not the liveliest of frames/bike being the point I guess. I forgot about about it until my brain saw C59 and applied it into my trek life [death]


Count me as a former Trek fan. When they abandoned threaded bottom brackets and started with the integrated components they lost me. Needless to say, I am in the camp that its a good bike. I like the aluminum dropouts and carbon fork with aluminum steerers to me that speaks to durability if not weight. I'm mildly tempted to put on C-24 wheels and a 6800 group set to see how good it really is, but I already have that on my Colnago and the exercise seems stupid from a dollars and sense stand point.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> Count me as a former Trek fan.... Needless to say, I am in the camp that its a good bike.


Definitely good machines I;d agree. Them and a lot of others too.
Wife has a 4.5 Madone I got used, but no new Trek stuff for me ever.



> I'm mildly tempted to put on C-24 wheels and a 6800 group set to see how good it really is, but I already have that on my Colnago and the exercise seems stupid from a dollars and sense stand point.


I will just say I hear ya. I am in the process of having moved a cheapo Six13 into the place where the outgoing Addict LTD is/was, and fund the custom Strong incoming... Ultimately how different to me will a $500 bike [before some bolting on of stuff I already have and a few new bits] than a $3k+ HMX zooter in function...

I am all for a clean older bike outfitted sensibly in both coin/components/weight.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I rode a Trek 5200 and then 5500 over a period of 17 years.
The only dislike was the dead feeling. After I sold my 5500 a got Tarmac SL3.
The ride was noticeably stiffer and harsher and I am not sure was any faster.
I recently sold the Tarmac and I am building up a Cannondale EVO in hopes it will be the perfect compromise. Since I am currently without a bike a borrowed my daughters Trek 5500 that I built for her from a used frame I bought on Ebay for $300. I rode it yesterday and thought damn I like this bike, its smooth and really stable, but it did feel a bit too sedate. But All in all still a bike worth riding and enjoyable.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert Parker convinced the wine world that fruit bombs were great wines. Similarly I feel there's been a movement that stiffer always means better and faster with regard to bikes. i reject both. The 5200 is a nice bike perhaps because it's not overly stiff and it tracks well. I clearly like those qualities, as the c-59 is not known as the stiffest bike made today either, but it does ride well. Ignoring endurance bikes with their long chainstays it seems more and more the only way to get a balanced race bike is to go custom.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree, wheels do liven up the ride. When everybody is pushing how comfortable their bike are and the lengths they say the go to to achieve this, the ( Bianchi Infinito CV springs to mind). I reckon Trek had it sorted 15 years years ago with the 5200.
When you talk about the Trek 5200, one word always seems to crop up, Smoothness.
When I've not ridden it for a while, the smoothness of the ride it the first thing I notice.

I'm sixty years old and a med to long distance club rider. 80 to 120 miles. and I doubt there is a better Carbon bike out there for my needs.

Never liked the Trek paint and livery though, so I resprayed mine.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

giosblue said:


> I agree, wheels do liven up the ride. When everybody is pushing how comfortable their bike are and the lengths they say the go to to achieve this, the ( Bianchi Infinito CV springs to mind). I reckon Trek had it sorted 15 years years ago with the 5200.
> When you talk about the Trek 5200, one word always seems to crop up, Smoothness.
> When I've not ridden it for a while, the smoothness of the ride it the first thing I notice.
> 
> ...


that's a nice looking bike!


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Trek_5200 said:


> that's a nice looking bike!


Yes, it's 
quite an head turner in the flesh.
It's painted Honda Cobalt Pearlescent Blue. It really sparkles in the sunlight. One club member even offered to buy it off me.

It's got a kinda retro look with all the silver bits, but a fairly modern look with frame. Might get some silver rims though.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I look fondly back to the 12 years I owned my Old OCLV. 










Life was less complicated back then, the riding locations were better and my fitness was at its peak. 

Too bad she met an unfortunate demise when the rear dropout separated during a long mountain descent. Otherwise I would still own it.

Hold on to yours, _giosblue _:thumbsup:


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> I look fondly back to the 12 years I owned my Old OCLV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got two, the one in the pic is a 2004 model. I still have the 2000 model with the the 1inch steel steerer. They both ride the same though. I built the 2004 one from bits I bought off ebay. 
I think I'm done buying bikes now though. lol


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Other than a Colnago c-50 I don't recall a carbon bike from that era having so many fans.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> Other than a Colnago c-50 I don't recall a carbon bike from that era having so many fans.


It does because the Lance craze at the time. I used to own one and it was a great riding bike on long trips, but it lacked feedback. It did have a dead feel to it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

terbennett said:


> It does because the Lance craze at the time. I used to own one and it was a great riding bike on long trips, but it lacked feedback. It did have a dead feel to it.


I hear that quite often. Some of that is attributable to wheel choice. When I replaced my old Rolf Prima's the ride quality improved quite a bit.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a very nice 2004 5900 Super Light. One ride on a 2006 Time VXS had me switch. The Trek was just a bit twitchy in comparison. I prefered the more relaxed ride. I added a 5.9 Domane to the stable and ride the snot out of that. It is a bit more comfortable than the Time and feels stiffer climbing, but not much. The 11 speed on the new Domane is really what sets it apart (yes, I could upgrade the Time)

The old Trek was a fine bike, but I have no regrets about moving on.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the big news here is that it hasn't assploded, melted away from UV exposure, fallen apart from electrolysis, delaminated from moisture, or succumbed to the other innumerable frailties of CF.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

looigi said:


> I think the big news here is that it hasn't assploded, melted away from UV exposure, fallen apart from electrolysis, delaminated from moisture, or succumbed to the other innumerable frailties of CF.


Lol! Agreed..


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, a change of tyres and wheels goes a long to helping with this "dead feel" people talk about
Having said that, given some of the roads here in the UK. lack of feedback a good thing.
Some of the roads over here shake you to bits.


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

I love mine. 2003. Just rebuilt completely after shifter failure. Dura Ace 7800. New wheels, tire, tubes, chain, cassette, cables and housing. all bearings regreased. Rides like a dream. As I get older I am thinking about new BB and compact crank to help me over the hills. Have any of you had experience with a compact crank on these? My concern is can I lower my braze on front derailleur enough to work correctly with the compact crank.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bill Dobie said:


> I love mine. 2003. Just rebuilt completely after shifter failure. Dura Ace 7800. New wheels, tire, tubes, chain, cassette, cables and housing. all bearings regreased. Rides like a dream. As I get older I am thinking about new BB and compact crank to help me over the hills. Have any of you had experience with a compact crank on these? My concern is can I lower my braze on front derailleur enough to work correctly with the compact crank.


I can't imagine why you could not do a complete switchover to 6800 or 9000 including bottom bracket. english thread is english tread.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Bill Dobie said:


> I love mine. 2003. Just rebuilt completely after shifter failure. Dura Ace 7800. New wheels, tire, tubes, chain, cassette, cables and housing. all bearings regreased. Rides like a dream. As I get older I am thinking about new BB and compact crank to help me over the hills. Have any of you had experience with a compact crank on these? My concern is can I lower my braze on front derailleur enough to work correctly with the compact crank.


If I remember right, Trek made a different FD bracket (longer) for a compact setup.
Might be impossible to buy one now, but I think you can elongate the hole in your existing hanger with a file.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would love to up grade to 7800 non-compact , but I'm not comfortable shopping for used parts on ebay.....


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

A compact works fine with the std braze on hanger. I have two and they both work fine.
The gap is slightly bigger then recommened but it it doesen't effect the shifting.


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

giosblue said:


> A compact works fine with the std braze on hanger. I have two and they both work fine.
> The gap is slightly bigger then recommened but it it doesen't effect the shifting.


That is exactly what I was looking for. 

Thanks!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> An expensive Time might not be the best comparison either - they may be a boutique brand, but in performance terms they have long been a step behind.


hahah Major Derp. How are they a step "behind"? Time knows more about composites that pretty much anyone less maybe Giant. You may want to tell Paolo Bettini and Tom Boonen they could have won more races if they didn't ride Time frames. LOL. An R5 is cutting edge? Cervelo are garbage. Google "Cervelo broke" and see all the hits. Taiwanese trash.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

You still need to make sure it's lined up with chainrimg though. Even though it's braze there is some side ways movement.


----------

